# Albuterol



## Nyde (May 7, 2016)

So I used albuterol for 4 week straight. Got great results off of it. The first week on the stuff was horrible. It wasn't so much the sweats that got to me, but the terrible shakes and headache I got. By the second week, those symptoms began to subside. By the 3rd and 4th week, they were completely gone. 

I have been off albuterol now for 2 weeks to give my receptors a chance to clean themselves. Now that I'm back on albuterol, I don't feel anything. I may feel a little bit up and alert, but I don't get the sweats or the shakes or any other side effect. 

Does this mean albuterol has stopped working?


----------



## Nyde (May 8, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## Nyde (May 10, 2016)

I've been on Albuterol now for 5 or 6 weeks. In order to use Keto in order to UP regulate my receptors (so I can keep using albuterol non-stop) do I need to stop taking albuterol for a while? Or can I just jump on the keto?


----------



## Nyde (May 11, 2016)

Nope? Ok. :-(


----------



## alanio (Feb 26, 2020)

No help with this? I'd like to know as well why it was that way for you.  What were your dosages?

p.s. I know this is an old post, but maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## alanio (Feb 27, 2020)

awsome, thank you triton.

quick one:  is it the same 2 weeks on/off protocol?  why would the previous person have that effect of not feeling the medication anymore after having stopped for while, is that common?


----------

